# brrrrrr



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The winter so far has been brutal here in Kerrville Texas. We have broken several low temperature records and it has been dry. I was surprised when I looked outside at about 9:45 AM this morning to see this. It had already melted some as a little water running down the street attested to, but it was still a unusual view here in Kerrville. The picture with the mountain is out my front door and the other view is of my back yard. -- Tex


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

my sister moved to corsicana texas 35 years ago to get away from snow


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! That is a rare sight down there!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I did not know that!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Hope you didn't have any chrony tests lined up for today!

Still, bet the local kids are loving it though?


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

I hate snow


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I had a friend say its from global warming , what ??


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good news is ........... days are getting longer!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Way up here in Tulsa, no snow at all. That's my reward for clean livin' Tex! ????


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I love snow...I hate rain. With rain, when you get wet you are wet! With snow, you can shake it off and keep on going!


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Cjw said:


> I had a friend say its from global warming , what ??


it can affect temperatures at both extremes.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh great, now it's raining and 60 degrees. Guess it's better than snow on the ground. Tex, seems like the winters were more severe in the 50's and 60's, always snowing. Where did all the white stuff go?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know, but most of it left when I came to Texas! -- Tex :hmm:


----------

